# Download speed keeps slowing down



## semin (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a laptop with FreeBSD 7.2p4 on it. I can browse websites with the machine without any problem. However I noticed that when I try to install ports (make install) or upgrade ports (porgupgrade), the download speed keeps declining from 30 kbps at first to less than 1-2 kbps within a few seconds. Then once I interrupt it (Ctrl+C) and restart the download again, the download speed goes back to 30 kbps. 

This doesn't always happen; sometimes the download speed just stay at 30 kbps through the whole downloading process, but sometimes it just looks like it's exhausted so that I have to stay at the desk, keep an eye on it and restart the downloading manually... which is quite annoying.

Any clue what can be the cause?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2009)

I think you should contact your service provider.

Are other things slow too? Like downloading something using firefox?


----------



## semin (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah... or probably I should also check my hardware too, as I recall that when I used to use M$ windows before, the network also tend to freeze up with no reason... a sign to consider a new machine?


----------



## honk (Nov 1, 2009)

How do you connect to the internet? Please show us the output of "netstat -i" and "netstat -s".


----------

